# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خوندن دروس با pdf(افراد باتجربه دراین زمینه بیان تو لطفا )

## B.R

سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):  :Y (467):  :Y (694):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

راستش با پی دی اف درس خوندن خیلی سخته من خودم سردرد میگیرم ولی خب بستگی به خودت داره اگه میتونی باهاش کنار بیای بخون! ولی یه پیشنهاد دارم بنطر من برای زیست و شمیی حتما کتاب بگیر اصلا سراغ پی دی اف نرو واسه این دو درس!واسه ریاضی و فیزیک فیلم ببین و جزوه بنویس اینجوری هم لازم نیس کتاب بخری هم درگیر پی دی اف نمیشی فیلمای کلاس آنلاین هارم توی تلگرام میتونی رایگان پیدا کنی.توی عمومیا دینیو و ادبیات رو حتما کتاب بگیر و برای عربی فیلم ببین و جزوه بنویس واسه زبان هم یه کتاب لقمه مهر و ماه بگیر هم لغات هم گرامراون آخرا هم یه کتاب تست جامع مثل دور دنیا یا زرد قلمچی بگیر.اینجوری خرجت به حداقل میرسه و الکی خودتم درگیر پی دی اف و مشکلاتش نمیکنی

----------


## mahdi_artur

دست دوم تهیه کنید
 پی دی اف و حالت آنلاین و ... بیشتر حالت مسخره بازی داره، مطالعه کتاب های کمک آموزشی با علامت زدن و مرور و بازگشت و ... تکمیل میشه.
شما فقط زیست و دینی رو نو و آخرین ویرایش تهیه کنید (چون تغییر داشته) بقیه دروس از کتاب کنکوری های ۹۹ استفاده کنید (برای هر درس فقط یک منبع تست و یک منبع جمع بندی ) که شاید نهایت ۳۰۰ تا ۴۰۰ تومن بشه.
از مشکلات دیگه پی دی اف ها اینه که شما رو میاری به تعدد منابع و انقدر منبع و پی دی اف بدرد نخور جمع میکنی که بعد یه مدت از اصل راه حسابی دور میشی (این قضیه برای کلاس های آنلاین ، کانال های منابع رایگان و حتی چنل های مشاوره ای هم صدق میکنه)

----------


## telma_alen

اولاش بشدت سخته تجربه شم که داری  سردرد و چشم درد حتمیه ولی کم کم عادت میکنی دردش کمتر میشه ولی همچنان هست و اینکه بخوای 1 سال تحصیلیتو با پی دی اف بگذرونی واقعا سخته وبه احتمال زیاد پشیمون میشی

----------


## Narvan

*خیلی سخته واقعا
خیلی وقتام سختیش باعث میشه که تنبلی کنی نری سمتش
در کل بنظر من گرفتن یه کتاب دسته دوم حتی اگه کثیفم باشه ارزشش بیشتره تا pdf*

----------


## B.R

نمیخوام کتاب دست دوم بگیرم چون کنکور امسال خیلی سخت بوده 
ینی بنظرتون کتابای ۹۹ بدرد ۱۴۰۰ میخوره !؟

----------


## irani7878

کلا هزینه کتاب واس ۱۴۰۰ اگه بخوای نو بگیری چقد در میاد حدودی؟!

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

من کتاب تست پی دی اف اصلن پیشنهاد نمیکنم ولی خودم امسال شیمی و زیست کتاب درسیشو هر سه پایه کلن رو پی دی اف گوشی و لپ تاب خوندم و مشکلیم نداشتم بیشتر برمیگرده ب خودت

----------


## fatemeh79790

من پارسال مجبوری دینی رو با pdf خوندم و تست زدم  ولی در نهایت راضی بودم و مشکلی پیش نیومد
گه میتونی از رو چاپی بخون اما اگه مجبوری دست دومم گیر نمیاد میتونی مثلا یکی دوتا از درسای سبک رو با pdf بخونی

----------


## Dean

اول اینکه خار اون کسی که کشورو به این روز انداخته، اره...
دوم اینکه فکر از رو پی دی اف خوندنو از سرت بیرون کن به شدت غلطه. دنبال راه های جایگیزین باش. کتابای دست دوم بگیر. از کتابخونه استفاده کن. با دوستات شریکی کتاب بخرین یا راه حل دیگه ای که به ذهنت میرسه. 
سوم اینکه عزیزایی هستن تو این انجمن وضع مالی بهتری دارن بقیه رو کمک کنن. حالا یا با هدیه دادن کتاباشون یا تخفیف خوبی بدن به کتاباشون. یا هر جور که میدونین. 
چهارم اینکه من خودم یه سری کتاب از دهم یازدهم دارم لازمشون ندارم میخوام اهداشون کنم کتابخونه ی شهرمون تا چهار تا ادم بخونن. شما هم اگه کتابی دارین به نیازمند یا کتابخونه بدین. 
هوای همو داشته باشیم.

----------


## Falconeh

> اول اینکه خار اون کسی که کشورو به این روز انداخته، اره...
> دوم اینکه فکر از رو پی دی اف خوندنو از سرت بیرون کن به شدت غلطه. دنبال راه های جایگیزین باش. کتابای دست دوم بگیر. از کتابخونه استفاده کن. با دوستات شریکی کتاب بخرین یا راه حل دیگه ای که به ذهنت میرسه. 
> سوم اینکه عزیزایی هستن تو این انجمن وضع مالی بهتری دارن بقیه رو کمک کنن. حالا یا با هدیه دادن کتاباشون یا تخفیف خوبی بدن به کتاباشون. یا هر جور که میدونین. 
> چهارم اینکه من خودم یه سری کتاب از دهم یازدهم دارم لازمشون ندارم میخوام اهداشون کنم کتابخونه ی شهرمون تا چهار تا ادم بخونن. شما هم اگه کتابی دارین به نیازمند یا کتابخونه بدین. 
> هوای همو داشته باشیم.


اول اینکه خار اونیاییو که مملکتو اینطوری کردن، آره ...
دوم اینکه دمت گرم حال کردم با پستت

----------


## Falconeh

> دست دوم تهیه کنید
>  پی دی اف و حالت آنلاین و ... بیشتر حالت مسخره بازی داره، مطالعه کتاب های کمک آموزشی با علامت زدن و مرور و بازگشت و ... تکمیل میشه.
> شما فقط زیست و دینی رو نو و آخرین ویرایش تهیه کنید (چون تغییر داشته) بقیه دروس از کتاب کنکوری های ۹۹ استفاده کنید (برای هر درس فقط یک منبع تست و یک منبع جمع بندی ) که شاید نهایت ۳۰۰ تا ۴۰۰ تومن بشه.
> از مشکلات دیگه پی دی اف ها اینه که شما رو میاری به تعدد منابع و انقدر منبع و پی دی اف بدرد نخور جمع میکنی که بعد یه مدت از اصل راه حسابی دور میشی (این قضیه برای کلاس های آنلاین ، کانال های منابع رایگان و حتی چنل های مشاوره ای هم صدق میکنه)


حالت مسخره بازی نداره
وقتی نشه هزینه کرد تنها راه ممکن همونه دیگه
کتب دست دوم درسته اسما خوبه ولی توشو که باز میکنی همه تستا حل شدن، کلی نوشته داره که حتی نمیتونی خط طرفو بخونی
خلاصه ایشون نپرسید مسخرست یا نه گفت چقدر بازده داره، شما میگفتی بازدهش کمه

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

من یکیو میشناسم از سال هشتم داره با pdf میخونه و الان دوازدهمه بش گفتم چشمات ضعیف نشد؟! گفت نه!! گفت اتفاقا پیشرفت هم کردم تو درسها !!! و بش گفتم تستهای مهمو چجوری مارکدار میکنی برا مرور و اینا گفت یادداشت میکنم اون تستارو و نکاتو می نویسم!  با لپ  تاپ و گوشی میخوند.  من خودم موافق pdf نیستم ولی خب گفتید کسی بوده این شخص بوده! بعد اینکه خودم با حرفاش به فکر فرو رفتم ازین جهت که به شخصه چه پارسال چه الان و میشناسم افرادی که ۲۴ساعته سرشون تو گوشیه و ازین سایت به اون سایت یا از تل به اینستا از اینستا به واتساپ و ... یا بازی ... اینجور چیزها چشم ببخشیدا کور نمیشه به درس میرسه کور میشیم  :Yahoo (21):   !!!  البته بشه کتاب تهیه کرد یا نمیدونم هرچی هست کاغذی باشه که عالیه این صرفا تجربه با گوشی و pdf بود !

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشهراستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


همه چی به خودتون بستگی داره من امسال کتابهای درسی رو پی دی افشون رو دان میکنم نگاه میکنم به نظرم برای فیزیک و ریاضی بهتره خودت جزوه بنویسی از فیلم و فقط تستهاشون رو از پی دی اف بزنی ولی در کل اگه اراده کنی به خدا کار نشد نداره واقعا اینقدر افراد بودن که با راه هایی که به عقل جن هم نمیرسید موفق شدن که آدم با شنیدنش شاخ در میاره شما هم میتونید حتما اگه اراده کنیدشروع کنید مسیر خودش رفته رفته راهنماییتون میکنه

----------


## B.R

ممنون از راهنمایی همه دوستان 
راستش هزینه خرید ندارم حتی برای کتابای دست دوم کتابای نظام قدیم خودمم حدود ۶ ۷ تومن کتاب بود خواستم بفروشمش همش ۶۰ هزار تومن میکرد و گفتم بهتره ک اهداشون کنم ب کتابخونه هرچند ب دردم نمیخورن ولی خو شاید یکی استفاده کرد و واقعا توان هزینه دوباره ندارم
پی دی اف تنها راهمه
نمیدونم چیکار کنم خودمم موندم

----------


## scorpion2020

من یکی از اشناهامون وضع خوبی نداشت و رفت سراغ یکی از معتمدین محلشون و ازش خواست کمکش کنه منابع بگیره و قول داد حتما درس بخونه و پولشو پس بده
،خلاصه تربیت معلم اورد یا..
موسسات خیریه هم اینکارا میکنن

----------


## MR.MASK

برای ااستفاده از pdf به بهترین شکل ممکن نیاز به لوازم ویژه ای هست تا هم بتونین استفاده مطلوب رو از اون ببرید و هم این که به بینایی خودتون آسیبی نزنید برای مثال شما نمیتونید بدون قلم نوری و یک سری وسایل مخصوص روی pdf بنویسید یا کنار سوال علامت بزنید به این دلایل پیشنهاد من هم استفاده از کتاب های دسته دوم هست

----------


## mahdi_artur

> حالت مسخره بازی نداره
> وقتی نشه هزینه کرد تنها راه ممکن همونه دیگه
> کتب دست دوم درسته اسما خوبه ولی توشو که باز میکنی همه تستا حل شدن، کلی نوشته داره که حتی نمیتونی خط طرفو بخونی
> خلاصه ایشون نپرسید مسخرست یا نه گفت چقدر بازده داره، شما میگفتی بازدهش کمه


فالکونه جان ، مگه یه آدم چند بار تو عمرش قراره کنکور بده که تازه بخوایم بازدهی کم و زیادو بررسی کنیم؟ کنکور تو این خرابه ای که زندگی میکنیم دو حالت بیشتر نداره ، یا به سه چهار رشته تجربی میرسی و از درس خوندنت نتیجه میگیری یا نمیرسی ، حالا اونایی که نرسیدنم دو راه بیشتر ندارن، یا رشته دیگه بخونن و بعد انصراف و کنکور دوباره یا پشت بمونن تا برسن. پس انجام هر کار با بازده پایین یا انجام کار پر ریسک که بقیه برترا و اونایی ک موفق شدن انجامش ندادن تو سال کنکور یعنی مسخره بازی و تلف کردن یه سال از عمر گران بها و نهایت تکرار چرخه بالا (البته خروج از این چرخه با خروج از کشور ممکنه که فعلا با شرایط زیگوماتیک کشورمون خیلی سخت و جان فرساست)
وقتی واسه یه کتاب پی دی اف عضو یه کانالی میشن که از هر منبع داره روزی ۲۵۰ مدل کتاب و کلاس و DVD آپ میکنه هر روزم قلقلک میشن که منبع بعدی رو دان بزنن، مخصوصا اگه طرف وسواسی هم باشه ک دیگه ۱۰۰ درصد گوشی و پی سی شو که باز میکنی تو دانلودای تل ش ۱۴۵۶ تا پی دی اف پیدا میکنی که نمیدونه از کدوم شروع کنه. (این موضوع واسه کلاسای آنلاین حاد تره، طرف یه ماه مونده بود به کنکور اومده بود میگفت سالیانه ذهبی بهتره واسه کسی که میخواد ۴۰ بزنه امسال یا نوکنده)
نمیدونم تا حالا تجربه خرید دست دوم داشتی یا فقط نو خریدی ولی تو کتابای دست دوم ۸۰ درصد مواقع طرف ۲۰ صفحه اول رو ۵۶ دور خونده ، علامت زده و سیاه کرده که سکته میزنی بازش میکنی ولی از صفحه ۲۱ تا ۸۳۱ تقریبا بجز اجساد فسیل شده مورچه ها و حشرات موذی و گاها تار های مجعد مو فقط یکم باد حاوی مقدار زیادی O2 پیدا میشه :Yahoo (23):  پس بچه ها یکم دقت کنن میتونن کتابای دست ۲ خوبی از بازار تو خونه شون واسه فروش سال بعد احتکار کنن، به نظرم سیاه کردن صفحه ۲۱ تا ۴۰ یه کتاب دست ۲ خیلی بهتر از چک کردن فروم کنکور وسط ۲۰۰ مین دور مطالعه صفحه یک یه PDF کتابه (البته استثنا هم داریم که ... )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
> راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
> بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
> چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


سلام

اول اینکه قصد قضاوت کردن و این که چی درسته چی غلط رو ندارم.....ولی pdf بعضی انتشارات رو خیلی ارزون تر از کتاب میتونی از خودشون بخری

منم برای کنکور99 اکثر اوقات با کامپیوتر درس میخوندم
فقط میخوام از تجربه ام بگم و نه به کسی پیشنهاد انجامش رو میدم و نه نفی میکنمش:

من برای اینکه هم خونده هام رو تثبیت کنم و هم مرور از روی pdf رو به حداقل برسونم از روی این pdf ها برای خودم جزوه مینوشتم
اینکار توی بیشتر درسها خیلی باعث پیشرفتم شد...مخصوصن ریاضی ...یه زمانی ریاضی رو بیشتر از 30 نمیزدم ولی تونستم حتی درصد100 رو هم توی آزمونا بزنم
اکثر اوقات توی فاصله ی دو هفته ای بین آزمونا سعی میکردم نوشتن جزوه ام رو تا آخر هفته ی اول تموم کنم و باقی زمان رو تمرکز میکردم روی تست و دوره کردن اون جزوه ها برای آزمون
میتونم بگم که توی یکی دوماه آخر تمرکزم فقط روی همون نوشته هام بود ... برای زیست که یه جورایی فقط همون دفترهام رو خوندم
البته برای یادداشت مطالب از روی pdf باید منظم و ترتیب بندی شدی مطالب رو یادداشت کنید نه اینکه همه چیز درهم برهم بشه....البته منظورم هم این نیست که فقط مطالب رو کپی کنید من خودم مفاهیمی رو که درک میکردم یا رفع اشکال هام رو به زبون خودم یا به صورت یه رمز یادآوری یادداشت میکردم

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید 


میشه خومد من اکثرا با پی دی اف خوندم فقط نورشو تنظیم کن
زیاد باشه چشات میسوزه کم باشه سردرد میاره
باید حد واسط بذاری که تنظیم کنی بدستت میاد
نکته دو اینکه وقتی پی دی اف میخونی کلیه اتصالات اینترنتیو قطع کن که حواست پرت نشه*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MR.MASK


برای ااستفاده از pdf به بهترین شکل ممکن نیاز به لوازم ویژه ای هست تا هم بتونین استفاده مطلوب رو از اون ببرید و هم این که به بینایی خودتون آسیبی نزنید برای مثال شما نمیتونید بدون قلم نوری و یک سری وسایل مخصوص روی pdf بنویسید یا کنار سوال علامت بزنید به این دلایل پیشنهاد من هم استفاده از کتاب های دسته دوم هست


عجب
Foxit phantom pdf reader رو دانلود کن
با حرکات ماوس و بدون قلم نوری  میشه علامت گذاری کرد و نوشت و تست زد و ...*

----------


## B.R

دوستان بنظرتون کتابای دست دوم ۹۹ بدرد امسال میخورن ؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
> راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
> بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
> چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید



کاظم قلمچی :  چه طور درس میخوندی؟

احمدی نژاد :  با پی دی اف رو گوشیم 

کاظم قلمچی :  :Yahoo (13): 





فکر کنم کافی باشه بهتون . موفق باشید . 



گفتگوی کاظم قلم چی با رتبه 1 تجربی کنکور 98 ایزدمهر احمدی نژاد

----------


## Amir79vt

*PDF Annotator برای علامت گذاری روی pdf مناسبه ولی نمیشه تکست فارسی روش نوشت.
گفتم شاید لازمتون بشه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> میشه خومد من اکثرا با پی دی اف خوندم فقط نورشو تنظیم کن
> زیاد باشه چشات میسوزه کم باشه سردرد میاره
> باید حد واسط بذاری که تنظیم کنی بدستت میاد
> نکته دو اینکه وقتی پی دی اف میخونی کلیه اتصالات اینترنتیو قطع کن که حواست پرت نشه*




اونوقته که برمیگردی به مانیتور میگی چشات اذیتت نمیکنه؟ 

منو که سوزونده :Y (497): 



 :Y (527):  :Y (527):  :Y (527):

----------


## indomitable

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
> راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
> بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
> چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


سلام.من هم یه مدت درسارو با پی دی اف میخوندم ولی با کامپیوتر اذیت میشی یه نظر من یه برنامه پی دی اف رو گوشیت نصب کن با اون بخون اون راحت تره.حالت مطالعه رو هم تو گوشی فعال میکنی چشات اذیت نمیشن...من که اینطوری خیلی راحت بودم.میتونی حتی رو پی دی اف بنویسی و کلی امکانات دیگ.اگه خواستی اسم پی دی اف رو میگم..
موفق باشی

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> سلام.من هم یه مدت درسارو با پی دی اف میخوندم ولی با کامپیوتر اذیت میشی یه نظر من یه برنامه پی دی اف رو گوشیت نصب کن با اون بخون اون راحت تره.حالت مطالعه رو هم تو گوشی فعال میکنی چشات اذیت نمیشن...من که اینطوری خیلی راحت بودم.میتونی حتی رو پی دی اف بنویسی و کلی امکانات دیگ.اگه خواستی اسم پی دی اف رو میگم..
> موفق باشی


خب اسمشو میگفتین  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مهدیه خسروی


سلام.من هم یه مدت درسارو با پی دی اف میخوندم ولی با کامپیوتر اذیت میشی یه نظر من یه برنامه پی دی اف رو گوشیت نصب کن با اون بخون اون راحت تره.حالت مطالعه رو هم تو گوشی فعال میکنی چشات اذیت نمیشن...من که اینطوری خیلی راحت بودم.میتونی حتی رو پی دی اف بنویسی و کلی امکانات دیگ.اگه خواستی اسم پی دی اف رو میگم.. موفق باشی


  خب با گوشی صفحه کوچیکه اینطوری  اذیت کننده نیس؟از طرفی حجم پی دی اف های کتاب کمکی هم 100 مگ به بالاست مشکل حافظه گوشی چطوری حل کردین؟ اگه ممکنه اسم پی دی اف رو بگین.*

----------


## amir1376

> کاظم قلمچی :  چه طور درس میخوندی؟
> 
> احمدی نژاد :  با پی دی اف رو گوشیم 
> 
> کاظم قلمچی : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اره منم اینو دیده بودم یه لحظه کرک و پر کاظم ریخت  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (23): 
بعضی دوستان گفتن تو گوشی کوچیکه و نمیشه خوند بعد جالبه ایشون میگه اتفاقا چون کوچیکه متمرکزتر بودم  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی خب چیزی که مشخصه در دراز مدت کار فرسایشی ای هست و اذیت زیاد داره این اقا هم فقط کتاب درسی رو از رو پی دی اف میخونده این طور که خودش میگه

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
> راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
> بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
> چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


همه چیز بستگی به خودت داره بعضیا سردرد میگیرن
ولی پیشنهادم اینه به مدت یه ماه جایی کار کنید(کار ۶_۷ساعته) و هزینه نا چیزی که بدست اوردید رو باهاش یه سری کتابهای مهم بگیرید مثل زیست و شیمی(جامع بگیرید هزینه ش کمتر میشه و اگر دست دو نصف قیمت بگیرید هزینه ش از اینم کمترتر میشه من وقتی نیاز به کتاب جدید پیدا میکنم معمولا دو سه ماه تابستون رو کار میکنم پولش جور میشه بعد دست دو میخرم...

من میتونم ریاضی و فیزیک رو از روی پی دی اف بخونم چون همیشه نیاز داره یه جای دیگه محاسباتشو انجام بدی
ولی دینی و زیست و اینا نیاز به هایلایت و خط کشیدن داره برا همین ترجیح دادم کتابشو بخرم!
یاکه مثلا زبانم خوبه و تست که میزنم زیاد علامت نمیزنم واسه همین پی دی اف اوکی ام!

البته بازم من پی دی اف رو گوشی میخونم که بیشتر اذیت میکنه
اگر از تبلت یا لپ تاپ استفاده کنید بهتر میشه


و اما توصیه ی من اینه که از یه چیز خاص بگذرید و کتاب بخرید
نمونه:
گوشیتون رو بفروشید و کتاب بخرید!
لپ تاپ یا کامپیوتر
دوچرخه...
تبلت...
هردوکدوم از اینهارو دارید یکیشو بفروشید تا کتاب بخرید به نظر من اینجوری مصمم تر درس میخونید چون مجبور شدید از یه چیز با ارزش بگذرید و باید هرجور شده درستون رو بخونید اگه گوشی بفروشید درگیر حاشیه هم نمیشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## NormaL

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
> راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
> بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
> چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


به شخصه پیشنهاد نمیکنم بهتره از کتابای دست دوم استفاده کنین.
هرچند ایزدمهر احمدی نژاد توی مصاحبه ش گفته بود کتابای درسی رو از روی گوشی میخونده! بعد ازش پرسیدن که اذیت نمیشدی؟ گفت که نه اتفاقا احساس میکردم تسلط و تمرکز بیشتری روی مطالب کتاب دارم:////////
نمیدونم والا دیوونه س

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mmdmtn


به شخصه پیشنهاد نمیکنم بهتره از کتابای دست دوم استفاده کنین.
هرچند ایزدمهر احمدی نژاد توی مصاحبه ش گفته بود کتابای درسی رو از روی گوشی میخونده! بعد ازش پرسیدن که اذیت نمیشدی؟ گفت که نه اتفاقا احساس میکردم تسلط و تمرکز بیشتری روی مطالب کتاب دارم:////////
نمیدونم والا دیوونه س


من فکر نمیکنم خوندن به معنی این که صفر تا صد از رو اونا بخونه باشه
یادمه یه بار خودم خوندم نوشته بود مثلا درسایی مثل زیست رو که قید ها مهمن تو اون پی دی اف سرچ میزده از رو اون مرور میکرده
مثلا یه قید بعضی میزد همه بعضی های کتابو یه جا میخوند 

البته یه چیز دیگم بگم
به حرف اینا نمیشه اعتماد کرد
طرف هزار جور کتاب تو قفسه کتاباش هست بعد اصلی ترین کتابا فقط اضافه بود که پی دی اف بگیره*

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> همه چیز بستگی به خودت داره بعضیا سردرد میگیرن
> ولی پیشنهادم اینه به مدت یه ماه جایی کار کنید(کار ۶_۷ساعته) و هزینه نا چیزی که بدست اوردید رو باهاش یه سری کتابهای مهم بگیرید مثل زیست و شیمی(جامع بگیرید هزینه ش کمتر میشه و اگر دست دو نصف قیمت بگیرید هزینه ش از اینم کمترتر میشه من وقتی نیاز به کتاب جدید پیدا میکنم معمولا دو سه ماه تابستون رو کار میکنم پولش جور میشه بعد دست دو میخرم...
> 
> من میتونم ریاضی و فیزیک رو از روی پی دی اف بخونم چون همیشه نیاز داره یه جای دیگه محاسباتشو انجام بدی
> ولی دینی و زیست و اینا نیاز به هایلایت و خط کشیدن داره برا همین ترجیح دادم کتابشو بخرم!
> یاکه مثلا زبانم خوبه و تست که میزنم زیاد علامت نمیزنم واسه همین پی دی اف اوکی ام!
> 
> البته بازم من پی دی اف رو گوشی میخونم که بیشتر اذیت میکنه
> اگر از تبلت یا لپ تاپ استفاده کنید بهتر میشه
> ...


یه کنکوری چه کاری میتونه انجام بده؟شما خودتون کارتون چی بود

----------


## rezmile

بچه ها خیلی اینجا جاش نیست
ولی من یه پی دی اف دارم وقتی ازش اسکرین شات میگیرک اسکرین شاتم سیاه میوفته.کسی میتونه کمک کنه این مشکلشو رفع کنم؟یجوریه انگار قفله.پی دی اف هم با یه نرم افزار مخصوص باز میشه و حالت عادی باز نمیشه

----------


## Rafolin403

> یه کنکوری چه کاری میتونه انجام بده؟شما خودتون کارتون چی بود


تدریس زبان تو سطحای بالا
و ریاضی تو سطح راهنمایی
اگر حوصلشو دارید ریاضی رو تو سطح ابتدایی هم کار کنید عالی میشه!

هر کار دیگه ای میشه مثل منشی گری و اینا!

----------


## B.R

> تدریس زبان تو سطحای بالا
> و ریاضی تو سطح راهنمایی
> اگر حوصلشو دارید ریاضی رو تو سطح ابتدایی هم کار کنید عالی میشه!
> 
> هر کار دیگه ای میشه مثل منشی گری و اینا!


ما معلمامون تو موسسات بیکارن بیان ب من ریاضی بدن تدریس کنم
شهرما کوچیک ترازاین حرفاست

----------


## Rafolin403

> ما معلمامون تو موسسات بیکارن بیان ب من ریاضی بدن تدریس کنم
> شهرما کوچیک ترازاین حرفاست


اتفاقا شهر ماهم خیلی کوچیکه!
همین کوچیک بودنش یه مزیته که من بدون مدرک میتونم زبانسرا تدریس بدم
و خب به شاگردا هم دائما میگم کلاس عربی و ریاضی هم میگیرم

اینا میان میگیرن دیگه
هزینه رو خیلی‌پایین بگو که یه تفاوتی‌با بقیه داشته باشی دیگه
مثلا ساعتی ۳۰_۴۰ مناسبه
ماهانه ۳۶۰_۴۸۰درمیاد برای هر کلاس خصوصی ثابت

باید سعی کنی هم جذب کنی بچه هارو
هم اینکه یه هدف مشخص به شاگردت بگی مثلا بعد از سه ماه وضعیتت تقریبا این میشه!!

برای سطحای دبیرستان یکم وقت میبره تا جا بیفتی از سطح ابتدایی کار کن چون خیلی از بچه ها الان مدرسه نمیرن فرصت خوبیه!
کلاس دو ماهه آموزش الفبا برای کلاس اول!
آموزش ریاضی اول ابتدایی
الان به خاطر مجازی بودن و اوضاع کرونا فرصت خوبیه!
برای سوم ابتدایی هم خیلی طرفدار داره

تابستونا کلاسای تقویتی پرطرفدار میشن تقویتی ریاضی برای سال تحصیلی جدید! یا که برای مروز سال قبلی

میتونید از ساعتی ۱۰ تومن شروع کنید یعنی ۱۲ جلسه میشه ۱۲۰ تومن که هزینه ی مناسبیه و تک نفره بودنش رو خانواده ها دوست دارن!! به مرور زمان میتونید نرخ رو بالا ببرید
از بچه های فامیل هم شروع کنید

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> تدریس زبان تو سطحای بالا
> و ریاضی تو سطح راهنمایی
> اگر حوصلشو دارید ریاضی رو تو سطح ابتدایی هم کار کنید عالی میشه!
> 
> هر کار دیگه ای میشه مثل منشی گری و اینا!


تدریس که اصولا اینقدر معلم باتجربه هست که بعید میدونم کسی بیاد سمت یه پسر ۲۰ ساله.منشی گری هم که بیشتر واسه دخترا هست.هر چقدر فک میکنم راهی نیس جز اینکه برم سر ساختمون کارگری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rafolin403

> تدریس که اصولا اینقدر معلم باتجربه هست که بعید میدونم کسی بیاد سمت یه پسر ۲۰ ساله.منشی گری هم که بیشتر واسه دخترا هست.هر چقدر فک میکنم راهی نیس جز اینکه برم سر ساختمون کارگری


من ۲۱ سالمه و ۴ ساله مشغولِ تدریسم امسال ۳ تا پیشنهاد کاری زبانسرا داشتم که رد کردم در حالیکه وقتی ۱۷ سالم بود یادمه به استادم گفتم تورو خدا یه کلاس بده بچه های کوچولو و ۵ ساله زبان تدریس بدم
الان به جایی رسیدم که خیلی راحت به دبیرستانیا تدریس میدم و حتی کلاسای بزرگسال میگیرم

اعتماد به نفس خیلی کارا میکنه البته که نیاز داره از صفر شروع بشه و کم کم جا بیفتید
چه ۲۰ سالتون باشه چه ۳۰ سال تا وقتی فکر کنید امکان نداره، شدنی هم نیست

یادمه کلی هم کلاس میذاشتم پیش زبانسراها... که کلاس کاریم حفظ بشه مثلا با کله نمیرفتم... نرخ میپرسیدم فکر میکردم بعد جواب میدادم

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حالتون خوب باشه
> راستش هزینه ها ی خرید کتاب سرسام اوره و من تصمیم گرفتم ک ی سری درسارو کتاب بگیرم و ی سریارو با پی دی اف با کامپیوتر بخونم 
> بنظر شما با پی دی اف خوندن خیلی سخته ؟؟؟
> چ درساییو بهتر میشه با پی دی اف خوند و بنظرتون چ درساییو کتاب بگیرم !؟راهکار بدین ک چجوری بخونم 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید



چه پی دی اف چه کتاب 
فقط دوتا چشم نیاز داره  :Yahoo (4): 

بخون بره  :Yahoo (4): 
خوشا چشمی ک در راه علم کور شود  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> چه پی دی اف چه کتاب 
> فقط دوتا چشم نیاز داره 
> 
> بخون بره 
> خوشا چشمی ک در راه علم کور شود !


  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> تدریس که اصولا اینقدر معلم باتجربه هست که بعید میدونم کسی بیاد سمت یه پسر ۲۰ ساله.منشی گری هم که بیشتر واسه دخترا هست.هر چقدر فک میکنم راهی نیس جز اینکه برم سر ساختمون کارگری


من اگر پسر بودم میرفتم کارگری روزی صدتومن بهت بدن که البته بیشتر هست پولش ۲هفته کار کنی ۱وپونصد دستت میاد.

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> من اگر پسر بودم میرفتم کارگری روزی صدتومن بهت بدن که البته بیشتر هست پولش ۲هفته کار کنی ۱وپونصد دستت میاد.


موافقم من خودم الان دو هفتس که میرم بنایی
روزی۱۲۰ که در ماه میشه سه و نیم و دو ماه اگه برم میشه هفت تومن که بنظرم برای کل پروسه کنکور نظام جدید هفت تومن پول کافیه و تقریبا از وسطای آبان میشه استارت جدیو زد گرچه الان هم تا جایی که بتونم و خستگی اجازه بده میخونم

----------


## Fawzi

> 



جان تو فقط بخند

----------

